

35 Creative usb designs - oscardelben
http://blueblots.com/inspiration/35-creative-usb-drive-designs/

======
slmbrhrt
Make that thirty-six.

[http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/product.aspx?product=TAK1...](http://www.bigbadtoystore.com/bbts/product.aspx?product=TAK10927&mode=retail)

